# Bulk salt pickup locations Chicago north burbs?



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Converting to bulk salt this year and I already have one supplier for pickupo, problem is reliability. Have to call, wait for them to get there, etc. Looking for reccomendations for other suppliers / pick up locations near Palatine, Mt. Prospect, Libertyville? Any help would be appreciated. Just tried to google for half an hour and no luck yet. Found some in Seneca, but that would be an hour each way, not so good during a storm. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tracigroup (Nov 30, 2010)

The Material Yard in Mundelein , Arlington Power in Palatine and Lester's Material in Grays Lake ....... if you use Lester's just be sure you the one with the Buffalo logo , good people , the other guy (Lester's Nursery L/S and Const.) is a scamer......


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

There was a nursery or landscape supply on Dundee or Lake Cook Rd' just East of 294 that was selling bulk last year. I forgot the name


----------



## The Garden Guru (Oct 27, 2010)

I know Shemins in Addison and Landscape Depot in Lombard both have bulk and bag. Both are off I355 as well


----------



## weevensteven (Nov 2, 2008)

*bulk salt*

we use menoni maconi on rt.41 at park ave west in highland park


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Lowes in Cary

It's always dry and clean. 82.50 per ton during normal hours. 10 more after they close. Open 6-3:30 and normally have people there during the storms, however I would recommend going there during the day before and just figure out how to keep it dry.


----------



## The Garden Guru (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow Lowes is selling bulk salt? That's a bold move to make for a big box store. I've been seeing it for $82 ton and $79 ton down this way


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Not the same place. This is an excavating company


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Red's garden center on dundee rd. 105 yd during normal hours, 115 during storm ( after hours) good salt... usually there within 10 minutes of calling to get loaded.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

elite1msmith;1142101 said:


> Not the same place. This is an excavating company


They have been pretty reliable for years as well. 
Still selling it next to the Hollows on RT.14?


----------



## The Garden Guru (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah ok. What does Reds and Lowes consider "After Hours"? I'm curious about that


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes. If I ran out they are my back up. Last few years the salt they have gotten has been very clean, very dry, only complaint is they don't always have someone there at all hours... I have called before... And between getting her there, starting the loader, scaling,...it was 3 hours. So just go load when they are open


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Red's is extremely reliable i live down the street in northbrook, i can wake up at 1:30 in the AM call and someone will be there loader ready in 30 minutes on average... longest i ever had to wait was 1 hour.... after business hours... so whenenver they close to whenever they open....


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

at reds they are now charging by yard? how much does there yard weigh?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

when i go to menoni, i get about a half ton, and it costs me around, $60 with tax, im just trying to find the best deal


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

does anyone have a number for afterhours for any of these guys? kinda in a bind at the moment.....


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

where are u at?


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

hey- thanks for the reply. Im in palatine and could really use 2 1/2 tons now....clients calling and my supply yard has not been answering his "emergency line" for 3 hours!


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

reds garden center in northbrook 847 417 1350


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

RMC....you are a LIFE SAVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you very much!


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

glad i could help! he will take good care of you


----------



## KingTriton (Dec 29, 2010)

Try Town and Country


----------

